# Harbor freight trailer



## DEbowhunter1 (Mar 11, 2013)

I was looking for a cheap first trailer for my 1436 and found one at harbor freight that's 349.99. My question is does anyone have this trailer . If so is it a decent trailer . Also for the guys that don't have it, if u were looking for a cheaper style trailer would this be something you would consider ?


----------



## Angus (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey DE, I ordered mine last friday $6.99 shipping cant be beat I will be putting a 1436 on it also. A couple things I have done that you may want to do also if you do get one are, 1. Get a discout code (google "Harbor Freight Coupon Code") you will find yourself another 20% off sale price!! I think it was about $280 +/- all said and done. 2. I went on the website and printed off the instructions and parts list and grabbed stainless steel hardware. As for assembly and the trailer its self I will have to let you know. 3. I know they say it fits up to a 14' boat but I don't think it will very well, I plan on extending the tounge a couple feet. There are a ton of threads on these trailers mostly mixed reviews, but most seem to agree that they dont belong in salt water. I also have about a gallon of hurculiner truck bed liner that I am thinking about throwing on it.


----------



## DEbowhunter1 (Mar 11, 2013)

Angus thank you very much for your response your advice is very helpful an will be doing exactly what you did . Send or post pics once your all done with yours I'd love to see it


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 11, 2013)

i have that is identical to that one that is 18 years old! has held up fine. it has been turned into a utility trailer and still holding up.


----------



## Angus (Mar 11, 2013)

No problem, I have been telling myself I am going to put it together in mid april but I will probably get excited and trade some sleep hours in and put it together I wont be able to paint it until it warms up a bit though.


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 11, 2013)

It doesn't take too long to assemble. I bought mine, stopped at dmv and it was assembles before dark


----------



## chazrull (Jun 21, 2013)

I bought one several years ago and it is holding up - you might look at upgrading tires if you are going to be pulling on the freeway.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 21, 2013)

I see this is an older thread but be sure you get the certificate of origin if your in a state that requires a title.


----------



## Roasty47 (Jul 18, 2013)

To provide extra information for anyone looking to bring this into Ontario, i called the license bureau and you need a Form 1 RIV inspection which costs $195 plus your bill of sale and certificate of origin. 

Took 9 people at Service Ontario to get me an answer as they finally had to check with ministry of transportation. 

You also have 45 days to build and have the RIV inspection or they fine you and force you to remove the trailer from the Country...

This might help people decide if its worth pursuing.


----------



## FerrisBueller (Jul 18, 2013)

https://view.harborfreightemail.com/?j=ff62107874&m=fe9512717066027874&ls=fe8b15767d640d7872&l=ff9c1572&s=fe9315767d640d7975&jb=ff2f16717262&ju=febb17717c6c0375&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2913b&utm_source=1020&r=0

Try this for the 20% off, I just got this in my email today


----------



## Aswald (Aug 4, 2013)

I have been searching for a trailer myself and deciding between new or used and what options are out there. I've looked into this Harbor Freight trailer, haven't seen a lot of positive about it. The only upside is that it is probably the cheapest new trailer you will find. For not much more you can get one of two different galvanized options at Academy Sports that you don't have to assemble yourself (like you do with the Harbor Freight trailer).

12-14' boats - $499.99
https://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_161401_-1__?N=547047758&Ntt=mcclain&Ntk=All

14-17' boats - $599.99
https://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_161403_-1__?N=547047758&Ntt=mcclain&Ntk=All

MGF Website
https://www.mcclaintrailers.com/


----------



## Colbyt (Aug 4, 2013)

I don't own the boat trailer. I have one of their small utility trailers. It has served me well for about 17 years. The only negative and one you should consider for a boat trailer is that the tongue did not play well with folding, wheeled jack stand. My tongue twisted just a bit when we rolled it around with a load. That hasn't kept me from continuing to use it but I removed the jack and added a handle.


----------



## PATRIOT (Aug 4, 2013)

I've owned "bolt-together" HF trailers in the past so you must remember they are made from chinese steel. I'd be more inclined to purchase a Craigslist American steel trailer that may need cosmetic work.
Here's an example of a $250 "asking price" EZ Loader.

. . . then you could spend your money on one of the few things worthwhile at HF . . . their twisted wire cup brushes for your angle grinder . . . would clean this frame up in no time.


----------



## Roasty47 (Aug 5, 2013)

I ended up buying a new clearance trailer from basspro for $700. I figured i had to buy new tires and winch for the HF model and i would only buy another trailer if not happy so spent a little more for piece of mind.


----------



## FerrisBueller (Aug 5, 2013)

I think you'll be happy with your choice! Best thing to have is peace of mind!


----------

